# Cheap And Easy Paper Robot!



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello first time to post a tutorial on Hauntfourm! BackYardHaunter here with a easy and cheap project robot. Well I had this 1 1/4 PVC laying around and some 1x3. I came up with this.

Materials:
Scrap ply wood. 12in-6in
16 inches of 1x3 or 1x4
3 Feet of 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 PVC pipe
Two pop cans (I have a coke and pepsi so theres no fights lol)








Tools:
Hand Saw or Miter Saw
Tape measure
Pencil or Sharpie
Hot Glue gun
Tons of hot glue sticks.

Step One:
Cut your PVC in eight 6in sections. Then cut your 1x3 into 8in sections. After that cut your cans in half and place those aside.









Step Two:
Mark with your pencil/pen on your ply wood 1-2in in from the edge (long way) Mark that. Warm up your glue gun. Place your PVC where you marked and run a bead of hot glue around the bottom on both sides. Place your 1x3 or 1x4 on top of the PVC. Repeat process.









Then get the rest of yyour PVC and glue into a four clump. By gluing the sides. Place on top of the bottom of the 1x3 or 1x4. Run a bead of hot glue around the out side of the clump. Place the other 1x3 or 1x4 on top run a bead around. With your pop cans glue those to the top by centering them or placing the in a random way. Run a bead of glue around the cans.









Now you have the frame done. On to part two of paper macheing and painting.
Any questions feel free to PM me or post down here

EDIT: Heres the link to part 2 of paper mache

-BYH


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cheap and easy... for a minute I thought you were talking about me.

Cool pics. Neat idea. Did I miss the finished product?


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks lol. im working on the finished product right now im in the process of paper maching. atfer that on to paint

-BYH


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

looks good so far its going to be interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Any updates to this?


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

glad u asked. i just finish the final coat of paper mache going out to buy the paint to finish this off. should be up by the end of the weekend

-BYH


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

wait did i post this in this section. i thought i posted it in the prop how to's... any answers?? but ill be posting the painting part right now.


----------

